# Pushing the Button



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2021)

War is on the horizon. In fact, it's so close we can see the contrails of the Total Annihilation Devices as they being their descents. In last week's blog, we took some time to remind you of exactly what you can expect within the pages of the Apocalypse War supplement for Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD.





Drawing on material from across the many pages of Judge Dredd story lines in which the red of the east meets the blue of the west, this sourcebook offers plenty of options in terms of origins and careers from both sides of the Black Atlantic.




The war is a tale of two sides, of course, which is certainly clear from the insights gleaned from both the Mega-City One and Sov points of view provided in the panels of the comic book. The Apoclaypse War supplement pulls together various snippets of information gleaned from other sources to offer an insight details on the interior of the Sov Block itself.




The earth-shattering antics of the Apocalypse War story line in the comic strip actually begin with the Block Mania arc, which sees an undercover Sov agent contaminate Mega-City One's water supply with a chemical agent that drives people into a murderous frenzy. Offering plenty of action and intrigue throughout, the Sector 13 adventure throws the players into the build up of this epidemic.

And these are just snippets of what to expect! With 9 chapters and over 130 pages, the Apocalypse War soucebook contains a veritable arsenal of information and options that will fuel tales of heroism and villainy for years to come. As we close in on the pushing of the button, stay tuned for that all-important launch date!


----------



## aco175 (Aug 30, 2021)

Must resist the shiny, red, candy-coated button.


----------

